# SHARPEâ€™S COMPANY (book Review)



## Danjanou (1 Oct 2003)

Spain, January 1812. Ciudad Rodrigo the massive fortress town on the Spanish/Portuguese border has fallen. British, and Portuguese troops stream through the darkened streets in a mad frenzy of drunken looting pillaging and rape. To the victors go the spoils. 

It has been a close won victory for the Duke of Wellington and his small but battle hardened army. The Forlorn Hope charged with securing the breach into the town almost failed in their task. It was only the quick actions of the South Essex Regiment, lead by their Light Company and its venerable commander that prevented a disaster. Even so the cost was high. 

Colonel William Lawford the popular commander of the South Essex lies severely wounded. Captain Richard Sharpe his old friend and companion has been forced to perform a battlefield amputation on the Colonel‘s arm to save his life. Even so for Lawford the war is over. 

Days later, and a little weary from their extended debauch, the army marches south. With Ciudad Rodrigo out of the way only one more fortress town guards the old invasion route into Spain, Badajoz. Wellington intends to lay siege to, and then storm, it as well. 

As the South Essex march, they receive a new Colonel to command them. Colonel Brian Windham is no pompous incompetent like Sir Henry Simmerson the first commander, but he is no William Lawford either. He is a rather well meaning but naive individual who seems to require time to adjust to his new situation and command. Time though is a luxury he will not have much of. 

With the new commander have come a body of replacements and reinforcements for the regiment. Amongst them is an officer wearing the rank and insignia of a Captain of Light Troops. His appearance causes surprise and concern amongst the Light Company and more so for their leader Sharpe. 

It appears that Horse Guards, the British Army Headquarters in London, have overridden Wellington‘s promotion of Sharpe to Captain. A promotion earned by personal bravery on the battlefield at the bridge at Vallacassco and confirmed by capturing a French Eagle at Talavera. Sharpe is reduced to his original rank, Lieutenant. 

Captain Rymer, a wealthy gentleman, has in turn purchased the vacant commission. Sharpe was unaware that it was up for sale. Even if he had been, he had not the means to obtain it for himself. 

Things continue to get worse for Sharpe. Amongst the replacements is a new Sergeant for the Light Company, one that Sharpe knows only too well. Out of his past comes marching Sergeant Obadiah Hakeswill his oldest and bitterest enemy. 

As the army marches towards Badajoz, things continue to worsen for Sharpe and the Light Company. First Colonel Windham feels that Lt. Sharpe‘s continued presence in the company is a hindrance to its new commander. He is soon transferred out and placed in charge of the Regiment‘s supply train. 

Without Sharpe to interfere, and with a new naive Captain, Hakeswill begins to take over the company for his own vile needs. First he removes his only remaining opposition. Sergeant Patrick Harper is framed for theft, stripped of this rank, and flogged in front of the men. 

With no one to stop him, Hakeswill commences his reign of terror and his revenge on Sharpe. The remaining riflemen are stripped of their prized Baker Rifles and cherished green jackets. Soon Hakeswill has the company just the way he wants it, the men afraid of him and willing to do his bidding. The officer‘s naturally are none the wiser. 

It seems things cannot possibly get any worse for Sharpe, but they can. As the British Army begins to surround and besiege Badajoz, Sharpe receives some startling news. His Spanish wife Theresa, and their infant daughter are trapped in the city. 

Sharpe was at Ciudad Rodrigo, and other sieges in India. He knows full well the fate of the French garrison and those Spanish still caught behind the city‘s walls. There will be no stopping the attacking troops once they capture the city. To the victors go the spoils, and none will stop their debauchery, just because some wench claims to be the wife of a British Officer. 

Worse still Hakeswill has learned that Theresa is in the city, and even the address. With his pathological hatred of Sharpe he has made well known to all his intentions. It will be a race through the battle-strewn streets of Badajoz between the two enemies. A race that Hakeswill, with the assault troops has a better chance of winning than Sharpe in the baggage train. 

Sharpe has only one chance, one choice. To regain his lost rank, and lost command, and to avenge his honour and revenge the wrong doings against his comrades. For the life of his wife and child. He must consider the impossible. Sharpe must volunteer to command the Forlorn Hope on the ramparts of Badajoz. 

The Forlorn Hope is the name given to the party of men who are tasked to lead the assault on a city or other fortified position. Once the artillery and engineers have proclaimed the breach "practical", that is to say the infantry can pass through the hole(s) in the enemy‘s walls the Forlorn Hope is first in. 

The enemy will be expecting them. They will have had days, weeks, maybe even months to prepare. From the minute it becomes evident where the attack will come from the defenders will have begun their preparations. Mines and traps will have been laid. Cannons and muskets sited to fire on the approaching troops. It will literally be a death trap. 

The members of the Hope are well aware of this. Their job is to pave the way for the following troops. To force the enemy to spring their traps on them and not on the waves of men that follow. To literally die so others may live. 

Despite this almost certain knowledge of death, there is no shortage of volunteers. Glory, promotion, and riches await those who are first into the breach. Privates will be made up to Sergeants. Sergeants will be commissioned as Ensigns. Ensigns will win promotion to Lieutenant. The Lieutenant who leads this suicidal charge will win promotion to Captain, a promotion that can never be taken away. 

The army can afford to be generous with their rewards. Few if any will live to reap them come the morning after. That is after all why it is called the Forlorn Hope. Some however, the very lucky have lived. 

Once more Bernard Cornwell transports us to another time and another place. His excellent prose, lively characters and minute attention to detail give us another thrilling chapter in this series. 

The attention to detail here is of a new subject this time. We are given a realistic course in the techniques of nineteenth century fortifications, engineering and siege craft. The culmination of which is the bloody assault and sacking of a town and it‘s inhabitants. 

In addition a brief, but powerful and all too realistic look at the harsh discipline of the time is also shown. One can almost feel the strike of the lash as it bares Patrick Harper‘s back. Cornwall thoroughly researches his material as always, and it shows. 

While he does "play" a little with historical facts once more, giving credit to his literary hero for the gallant actions of others, it is something that is easily overlooked. The real heroes of the ramparts of Badajoz were men not unlike Richard Sharpe and I‘m sure would hold no ill will towards him.


----------

